

Designer News Statistics - maximveksler
http://dashinsky.com/designer-news-statistics/

======
cocoflunchy
It's interesting to see the comments on this submission:
[http://aquatilis.tv/](http://aquatilis.tv/) (
[https://news.layervault.com/stories/21015-site-design-
aquati...](https://news.layervault.com/stories/21015-site-design-aquatilis) ).
I'm pretty sure that if the same site was submitted here, 80%+ of the comments
would about how slow and heavy the page is, but it is not even mentioned once
on DN. (I'm using a maxed out rMBP with 16GB of RAM, a Core i7 and and a 2GB
video card and it can't scroll the website smoothly).

~~~
Detrus
I have an older 4GB RAM MBP and it feels smooth to me. The scrolling is janky
because of parallax, not from performance problems. After that site loads it's
fast and usable.

I've seen ad infested blog posts give this MBP way more trouble.

My main gripe with the Designer News site is the main and comment pages are
not well designed. Huge amount of space between headlines and comments makes
it hard to skim. This statistic page looks and reads much better.

------
RussianCow
Having never seen Designer News before this, the icons were meaningless to me.
A tooltip on hover or something similar would be really helpful.

(I realize this is mostly a problem with DN, but either way I think it's good
UX.)

Otherwise, very cool!

------
hayksaakian
Any recommended reading from that list?

I see a lot of meta-posts, and many links i've already seen on Hacker News

~~~
artiparty
Check out the top, I'm sure you'll find something interesting.

If you're web-developer try Top posts > CSS. Also try top stories from GitHub
and top-Medium posts (they are a lot of tech-realted and not necessary design-
realted topics).

